# Political relations arising from Covid-19



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

Not a discussion thread. Post any articles or commentary (if this allowed?) of interest that _may_ signal political strains between nation states as a consequence of events unfolding due to the Covid-19 pandemic.

Edited: To include acts of political solidarity and co-operation.


EU fails to persuade France, Germany to lift coronavirus health gear controls


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

Serbia: European solidarity is a myth

Serbia moves for closer relations with China


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

China offers Italy medical aid


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

Berlin condemns US for trying to buy rights to coronavirus vaccine


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

Cruise ship experiencing coronavirus outbreak to dock in Cuba


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

Spain nationalises all private hospitals


----------



## WolfeTone (18 Mar 2020)

UAE sends supplies to aid Iran in coronavirus fight


----------



## seamus m (18 Mar 2020)

Trump calls it the Chinese virus (again) and Pence calls it Kung flu


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2020)

What happens when leaders ignore the facts.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Mar 2020)

From the Guardian:
Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, said the US was responsible for sending coronavirus to Iran, therefore making it impossible to accept any American help to fight the virus there. Speaking on the occasion of the New Year and Eid al-Mab’ath, the 80-year-old said “you Americans are accused of engineering coronavirus”, adding: “I do not know how true this claim is, but as long as the accusation stands, which sensible person would trust you to accept your offer of help. Possibly your (offered) medicine is a way to spread the virus more,” he said. “Or if you send therapists and doctors, maybe so they want to see the effect of the poison in Iranian society, so they can complete their information. It is said that part of the virus was produced against the Iranian people.”
His tone contradicted that of the Iranian president, Hassan Rouhani, who had the day before sent a heartfelt plea to the American public to set aside their differences with Iran and work together to fight the virus, including by the US suspending economic sanctions on Iran.


----------

